

Fast Food – Ads vs. Reality - tar
http://www.alphaila.com/articles/failure/fast-food-false-advertising-vs-reality/

======
wwz

      $3.99, to be exact, but that 99 is BS psychology that I think should be illegal.
    

Is this serious?

~~~
lsc
more to the point, does .99 still work on anyone? I understand that "round
number" signals "classy" while "odd number" signals "cheap" but does that
signal change behavior?

~~~
gerggerg
Yeah sadly it does. And it works on products of all price ranges especially at
critical price points, the lowest of which is $.99. But it works just as well
at $199 ... or $189. A computer for $999 for some reason seems like a much
better deal than the same computer for $1010 but in reality represents a
difference of 1% which is still much less than the tax you're going to pay on
the machine.

Check out the current king of selling "classy" computers and whatnot
<http://store.apple.com/us> their site is crawling with this peculiar aspect
of human psychology.

------
zeroonetwothree
What? You mean buying a certain type of deodorant won't cause attractive women
to swarm me?

